# Livebearers for Auction!



## Mystique (Jun 12, 2008)

Bringing in some Awesome guppies and Sunset Variatus Breeders!
Fish Farm tour was a blast!
will also have trios of Corydoras panda.
Becky


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

I'm interested in the Panda Cory's... let me know how to get ahold of you and we can do the deed.


----------



## Mystique (Jun 12, 2008)

If you don't want to wait for meeting I can get some for you. I'm at 595 and Flamingo rd.You could come and see them if you like. call me @ 954-802-6023
Becky


----------



## JBarlak (Mar 16, 2008)

no wait for the auction, cuz I want them as well. im at davie and 595


----------



## Mystique (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Pandas*

OK I can part with 2 trios and still bring a trio to auction. Come get 'em guys. call me


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey Becky what kind of Guppies do you have? Im in love with guppies theyre so cute.


----------



## Mystique (Jun 12, 2008)

I bought them as SHOW blue neons. I think there may be 1 showable but they are GORGEOUS!!! selling them as a trio. 3 males of course.


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

omg i love blue guppies theyre absolutely my favorite would u consider just selling them to me?


----------



## Mystique (Jun 12, 2008)

They are the only ones I have and I'm asking for a $10.00 minimum bid to start. They are young fish and are readily eating flake, home made food and shrimp pellets. They're in top health! What'll you give me for them???
Becky


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

Could I see a picture?


----------



## Mystique (Jun 12, 2008)

I have one pic...not too good tho but give me your email address and I'll E it directly to you.
Becky


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## Mystique (Jun 12, 2008)

Sent pic but came back delivery failed...??? don't know what to do now. don't know how to upload pics here. can you ell me???
Becky


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

go to photo gallery and on the top right it says upload photo then say browse and find ur pic


----------



## Mystique (Jun 12, 2008)

pic is up! like i said it's not great but you can see the intense color.


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

Umm its not showing up....


----------



## Mystique (Jun 12, 2008)

3 pics successfully loaded!


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

very nice did you see the pic of the albino pleco?


----------



## Mystique (Jun 12, 2008)

Better to see the fish at auction. I'd rather do that anyway!!
Check out my new pics of albino pleco!!


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh wow why did you sell that albino pleco to me? Just wondering. Nice ones btw. I like the picture i took of the one u sold me lol he always sits under the driftwood and he's the little troll under the bridge.


----------



## Mystique (Jun 12, 2008)

Albino pleco got too big for my tetra tank. tore stuff up all the time.If you bought him at the show he was mine!


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

I know he was urs lol he's perfect for my tank. My 46 is just big enough for him not to tear up too much.


----------



## JBarlak (Mar 16, 2008)

i have an albino bushy nose in my arowana tank and he just chills on the driftwood.


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

I am usually interested in Cichlids, Angel fishes, Bala Sharks, or Plecos, and I do like vibrant blue male guppies


----------

